# Chem Lights (Glow Sticks)



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone use these in props or in the haunt? Before LED's got super popular for haunting we used to use these little gems like crazy: Mostly because we lived close to an Army Surplus store and could get a box for cheap.

We'd use them in Witch's pots, (water + dry ice + glow stick = awesome when you're 14 and trying to haunt your own place before you run out to trick or treat) as improptu lighting, cut the tops off and poured onto something when you needed it to glow for just that one night (NOT reconmended mind you.) and other things as we saw fit.

these days I would assume to just do everything I did with chem-lights with LEDs. well except for the witches brew, can't beat a light stick for that.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I too used to use these little guys to make just about anything glow. Now with cheap, super-bright (and easy to hide) LEDs, I think the purpose of these glow sticks has shifted back to keeping kids visible and safe on the streets.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

I will use about 10 of the sticks this year, almost all for props, I love cutting them open


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

I use the crap out of them.....especially to illuminate trails and stuff....cut em open and start flailing them around, great stuff


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw a great idea on the extreme pumpkin site that uses about a half dozen glow sticks cut open and drained all over a carved pumpkin that also has a biohazard sign carved on it...gotta try it...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> I saw a great idea on the extreme pumpkin site that uses about a half dozen glow sticks cut open and drained all over a carved pumpkin that also has a biohazard sign carved on it...gotta try it...


I love that site 

We did the Pukin' Pumpkin last year. It was a big hit. Comments galore.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

the puking punkin will be added to my little group as well...would love to pull of a little pumkin blood fountain...so many ideas, so little time...


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

I use the small necklace type to create the eyes for my FCG. Just slip them through from the back of the head and present the tips enough to light the hollow eye socket. I really like the effect and the eyes are not overpowering.
I also cut the tips off and paint any thing that needs a last minute detail.
And mixed with pumpkin guts for the puking effect......perfect.
Todd


----------

